# Tezza Ya Pasa De Los 1.000, Felicidades Guapa



## romarsan

FELICIDADES TEZZA

Has sobrepasado los 1.000 posts. Sabes que te he seguido desde el principio y que me gusta tu forma de compartir lo que sabes.
Espero que sigas igual de prolífica y poder seguir disfrutando con tus intervenciones.
Un beso
Rosalía


----------



## SDLX Master

*YAYYY, 1K POSTS! FELICITACIONES ANNIE BABY!!*
No dejes nunca de ser tan linda, servicial y handy. Te queremos mucho.


----------



## Tezzaluna

SDLX Master said:


> *YAYYY, 1K POSTS! FELICITACIONES ANNIE BABY!!*
> No dejes nunca de ser tan linda, servicial y handy. Te queremos mucho.


 
SDLX,

I'm only here because I have the help of awesome guys like you.

Kisses.

Tezza



romarsan said:


> FELICIDADES TEZZA
> 
> Has sobrepasado los 1.000 posts. Sabes que te he seguido desde el principio y que me gusta tu forma de compartir lo que sabes.
> Espero que sigas igual de prolífica y poder seguir disfrutando con tus intervenciones.
> Un beso
> Rosalía


 
Rosalía darling,

Ni me acordaba que esta parte del foro existía.  I enjoy the forum only because of the continuous support and encouragement you give me.

Thank you for everything.

Cariños,

Ana


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Tezza: *

*¡¡¡¡CONGRATS POR TUS EXCELENTES POSTS Y GRACIAS *

*POR TU AMISTAD!!!!*

*un regalito*

*Hope you like it!!!!*

*Con todo cariño,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## alexacohen

*¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES POR TUS EXCELENTES POSTS Y GRACIAS *​ 
*POR COMPARTIR TU TIEMPO CON NOSOTROS!!!!*​ 

*(Casi, casi como el de Fernita, pero sin link. Algún día aprenderé a ponerlos )*

*Cariños,*​ 
*Alexa*​


----------



## Eva Maria

Mi TezzaLluna en sus primeros 1.000 y yo sin percatarme! (Nuestra Rosalía es la que se ha dado cuenta primero!)

Eres inteligente, cariñosa, con un agudo sentido del humor, e incluso tienes gusto con los perros! ¿Qué más se puede pedir? (Aparte de que seas millonaria y te pegues la gran vida, quiero decir).

I love engaging with you in this crisp (but not crispy!) and bright intellectual intercourse you manage to create in all your posts! Eres fabulosa!

Besos mil! (De momento)

Eva Maria

PS: Hala! Ahora la fuente pasa de gigante a diminuta, y este windows del cuaternario no me deja cambiarla!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Eva Maria said:


> Mi TezzaLluna en sus primeros 1.000 y yo sin percatarme! (Nuestra Rosalía es la que se ha dado cuenta primero!)
> 
> Eres inteligente, cariñosa, con un agudo sentido del humor, e incluso tienes gusto con los perros! ¿Qué más se puede pedir? (Aparte de que seas millonaria y te pegues la gran vida, quiero decir).
> 
> I love engaging with you in this crisp (but not crispy!) and bright intellectual intercourse you manage to create in all your posts! Eres fabulosa!
> 
> Besos mil! (De momento)
> 
> Eva Maria
> 
> PS: Hala! Ahora la fuente pasa de gigante a diminuta, y este windows del cuaternario no me deja cambiarla!


 
Eva Maria,

From Halcyon Days to the Heart of Lightness...No only have you dwelt there, but you have become these.

Refreshment, intellectual stimulation and a good laugh, I might add, is what I have found in you here in the forum.

Thanks for the great times!  Let us hope that this is just the beginning.

Tender hugs,

TezzaLluna


----------



## polli

Felicitaciones y gracias!!!
Tus aportes siempre tan acertados son muy valiosos para el foro y a mi me han ayudado muchas veces.
Vamos por 1000 más!!!


----------



## Tezzaluna

polli said:


> Felicitaciones y gracias!!!
> Tus aportes siempre tan acertados son muy valiosos para el foro y a mi me han ayudado muchas veces.
> Vamos por 1000 más!!!


 

Dearest Polli,

I always want to call you Mafalda.  Thank you for your kind words of encouragement.  If my contribution is valuable, it is only because I learn from awesome people like you.

Tezza


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hi Tezza,

I want to congratulate you for your dedication to the forums, for your kind attitude and for the sincere esteem everybody shows for you. I hope you keep going on just like that, and give us another thousand reasons to thank you!

My best wishes and hugs,


----------



## parhuzam

Kudos ..Tezza.... 

A hip, hip hurrah !  .... is always worth repeating.... for the quality and the enlightening quality of your posts. I hope there will be many more..... 

Saludos.


----------



## Tezzaluna

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Hi Tezza,
> 
> I want to congratulate you for your dedication to the forums, for your kind attitude and for the sincere esteem everybody shows for you. I hope you keep going on just like that, and give us another thousand reasons to thank you!
> 
> My best wishes and hugs,


 
Erasmo, tan solo Erasmo ,

Thank you for your words of kindess.  I will endeavor to live up to the hopes of my dear ones in the forum.

Tezza



parhuzam said:


> Kudos ..Tezza....
> 
> A hip, hip hurrah ! .... is always worth repeating.... for the quality and the enlightening quality of your posts. I hope there will be many more.....
> 
> Saludos.


 
My Darling Parhu,

Awesome cheer!  I can almost picture the band, the pompoms and the screaming crowd!  

Your sweetness and kindness never cease to amaze me.  I'll hang out around here if only to keep bumping into you now and then.

Hugs.

Tezza


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Llego tarde como siempre!!! Será por eso que no me he casado .

¡Muchas felicidades Tezza! No hemos coincidido mucho pero me encantan tus aportaciones y comparto contigo el amor por los perritos (tengo tres y las adoro).

Espero de todo corazón que nos encontremos con más frecuencia en el foro y seguir disfrutando con tus comentarios.

¡Un abrazo!

Beatriz/Tampiqueña


----------



## Tezzaluna

Tampiqueña said:


> ¡Llego tarde como siempre!!! Será por eso que no me he casado .
> 
> ¡Muchas felicidades Tezza! No hemos coincidido mucho pero me encantan tus aportaciones y comparto contigo el amor por los perritos (tengo tres y las adoro).
> 
> Espero de todo corazón que nos encontremos con más frecuencia en el foro y seguir disfrutando con tus comentarios.
> 
> ¡Un abrazo!
> 
> Beatriz/Tampiqueña


 
Querida Beatriz,

You're like an old friend that I see only in passing.  We wave.  We nod.  We walk by.  But your absence would be deeply felt if one day you did not pass by, wave or nod.

Gracias por tus preciosas palabras.

Tezza
(Ana Isabel)


----------



## YaniraTfe

¡Hay que ver!

Con lo que me gusta *redactar*, _*cambiar*_, *decorar* y _*tratar de darle forma*_ a toda frase que se me ponga por delante, no consigo crear una *lo bastante bonita* para rendirte homenaje en tu milenario cumple-post!

Felicidades *Tezzaluna*, por lo profesional de tu trabajo, por compartir tus conocimientos, por tu constante ayuda, por tu don de gentes y por tus amables sonrisas. En pocas palabras:

*GRACIAS POR TI*​ 
Mil (y pico) saludos cariñosos!​ 
Yanira ​


----------



## Tezzaluna

YaniraTfe said:


> ¡Hay que ver!
> 
> Con lo que me gusta *redactar*, _*cambiar*_, *decorar* y _*tratar de darle forma*_ a toda frase que se me ponga por delante, no consigo crear una *lo bastante bonita* para rendirte homenaje en tu milenario cumple-post!
> 
> Felicidades *Tezzaluna*, por lo profesional de tu trabajo, por compartir tus conocimientos, por tu constante ayuda, por tu don de gentes y por tus amables sonrisas. En pocas palabras:
> 
> *GRACIAS POR TI*​
> Mil (y pico) saludos cariñosos!​
> 
> Yanira ​


 
My dearest Yanira,

My face turns red at your colorful praise.  And your homenaje is simply beautiful.

It is my compañeros and compañeras del foro who really are the amazing one. The encyclopedic knowledge displayed by all of you is truly awe-inspiring.

Gracias por tu amistad.

Tezza


----------



## Tezzaluna

alexacohen said:


> *¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES POR TUS EXCELENTES POSTS Y GRACIAS *​
> 
> 
> *POR COMPARTIR TU TIEMPO CON NOSOTROS!!!!*​
> 
> *(Casi, casi como el de Fernita, pero sin link. Algún día aprenderé a ponerlos )*
> 
> *Cariños,*​
> 
> *Alexa*


 






Fernita said:


> *Querida Tezza: *​
> 
> 
> *¡¡¡¡CONGRATS POR TUS EXCELENTES POSTS Y GRACIAS *​
> *POR TU AMISTAD!!!!*​
> *un regalito*​
> *Hope you like it!!!!*​
> *Con todo cariño,*​
> *Fernita.*​


 
My dearest Alexa and Fernita,​ 
It was brought to my attention by a darling dearest of mine that I did not post public thank yous here for you.​ 
With some of you I communicate behind the scenes, via private message.​ 
I am totally embarrassed to appear so despistada to some. To be sure, DESPISTADA I am.​ 
My gratitude to both of you, for your kindess, support and friendship from the very first posts has meant the world to me. It was you guys who made me feel at home, and welcomed, and just one of the family.​ 
You are the reason I continue to come to the forum. Yes, I try to help out when I can. Yes, I ask for help at times, too, but it is the continuous education I get from both of you that keeps me hungering for more time on WR.​ 
There are not enough words of thanks to convey my feelings to both of you.​ 
I offer a lifetime supply of hugs and kisses (XXX and OOO, or the other way around...Fernita knows...)​ 
Tezza​


----------



## alacant

Hi Anna, Hope that you will walk through this wood, in your dreams.

Congratulations on your first thousand, thank you for your intelligence, wit, kindness and friendship.

Lots of love and big hugs, Alacant (that beaky seagull from Santa Pola)


----------



## Tezzaluna

alacant said:


> Hi Anna, Hope that you will walk through this wood, in your dreams.
> 
> Congratulations on your first thousand, thank you for your intelligence, wit, kindness and friendship.
> 
> Lots of love and big hugs, Alacant (that beaky seagull from Santa Pola)


 

Ala, my precious friend,

Thank you.  Thank you for your friendship.  Thank you for your encouragement, your kindess, and for simply being one of my favorite people in the forum.

You are truly a blessing.

Tez


----------



## anthodocheio

Tez, Tezza, Tezzaluna, Tezzamoon y Ana Isabel...

No nos hemos conocido bien pero VI QUE ES TU CUMPLE HOY!

*Happy Birthday!!!*

y... felicidades por tus 1360 ya posts 

Mis saludos,
Cristina


----------



## Tezzaluna

anthodocheio said:


> Tez, Tezza, Tezzaluna, Tezzamoon y Ana Isabel...
> 
> No nos hemos conocido bien pero VI QUE ES TU CUMPLE HOY!
> 
> *Happy Birthday!!!*
> 
> y... felicidades por tus 1360 ya posts
> 
> Mis saludos,
> Cristina


 
Dearest Cristina,

For someone who claims to not know me, you certainly know my nicknames and even my real name!

Thank you for such lovely sentiments, the Postiversario and the birthday.

Look forward to meeting up with you again in the forums.

Besos.

Tezza


----------



## Moritzchen

Hi gorgeous! Sorry to appear so late in your congrats page but as you know I´ve been coming back from somewhere else. Thank you for being, more than a friend, a real buddy.


----------



## Masood

Many congratulations Tezza!
Thanks for all your helpful contributions to this forum.

Cheers
Masood


----------



## Tezzaluna

Moritzchen said:


> Hi gorgeous! Sorry to appear so late in your congrats page but as you know I´ve been coming back from somewhere else. Thank you for being, more than a friend, a real buddy.


 
My dearest Moritzchen,

First of all, welcome home!

Thanks for the kind words.  The forum is only a great place to hang out because of interesting, witty, intelligent people like you.  Looking forward to many, many more threads where we can bump into each other.

Hugs,

TezzaMoon



Masood said:


> Many congratulations Tezza!
> Thanks for all your helpful contributions to this forum.
> 
> Cheers
> Masood


 
Masood,

Thanks for the congratulations.  

I love reading your posts.  There should be a "Translation of the Day" page built around one of your awesome contributions.  Every day I learn more from reading you.

Sending you hugs,

Tezzaluna


----------

